# Kefir



## Aimee529 (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't been on here in a long while (it's a long story...). At any rate, I have been making yogurt successfully for several years, and I decided to try making kefir. However, I seem to be having problems.... I put the culture in the pasturized, nonhomogenized milk, set it on the counter for about a day, and then come back to find it tastes putrid!!! It isn't thickening either. Any ideas? I think at this point I need to buy a new culture....any ideas on where would be the best place to get one? The last one I used came in the mail, and I wondered if maybe it got to hot?!?!
Thanks!
Amy


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Amy,
Not sure where your Kefir grains came from but I am happy to send you some to replace what you had.  Yes, if they get hot in the mail, they do indeed die as they are a live organism. I will pm you!  If you are setting it out at room temp for a day, that milk should have a mild plain yogurt flavor, not a yucky one...


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi, try here Details on Making Kefir it may help, MM


----------



## kcarroll23236 (May 20, 2012)

hey, I have some extra milk kefir grains if you want to give it a go.  All I do is put the grains in a clean mason jar, put about a cup of milk in it, loosely cover the top and leave it alone for 1-2 days until thicker. PM if you are interested. I will ship within the US and ask for $4 to cover the postage and envelope.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

How long have you been making it? When I freeze my grains because I won't be able to care for them for a while they give a gross tasting product for a while. I don't even attempt to drink the kefir for at least a week. Did your grains turn brown or are they still clear like tapioca pearls all stuck together? Are they making bubbles in your milk? If you ordered them and they were freeze dried or dried I would let them come out of shock before you toss them. Just keep changing the milk out every day. Chickens, pigs and other critters will eat putrid tasting kefir.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone:

New on this forum. The discussion about Kefir caught my eye. My grains died in the heat we had this summer. I had a jar sitting in the cabinet and before I knew it, they were dead. At least my kombucha culture is still okay. I had that one in a different room.
Does anyone know a reliable source where I can get new grains?


----------

